# Rear Spoiler



## philgage78 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi,
Rear spoiler comes up at 77/78 ish and then retracts once you drop below 50 ish.
I'm sure i read somewhere that this was due to be changed on the MKIII to come up around 68, anyone got any ideas?
Cheers.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

No idea, but would imagine like now you can just hit the button if you really want extra stability around town at 25 or 30 mph, or just want to pose with it up

Although pretty certain button was introduced to stop cops seeing the spoiler up as an admission of speeding :lol:


----------



## philgage78 (Nov 28, 2014)

Shug750S said:


> No idea, but would imagine like now you can just hit the button if you really want extra stability around town at 25 or 30 mph, or just want to pose with it up
> 
> Although pretty certain button was introduced to stop cops seeing the spoiler up as an admission of speeding :lol:


There is a manual button but can't see any reason why you need to use this personally.
I was just under the impression this came up at 68 and not 78.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

I use the button to lift the spoiler when cleaning the car. But tricky to wash under it at 80mph.

Some have spoiler up in town, horses for courses etc...


----------



## bonkeydave (Dec 15, 2014)

It comes up at around 75 - 77 give a take a bit. Yes i agree admission of guilt i guess of speeding on UK roads. Although button does get rid of that, however police may not know a mkII from a mkIII and pull you anyway...

I was hoping i could pre set the speed it came up as i do think 77mph is far to fast for the UK.....

I don't bother with the manual over ride .....

Shame it does not pop up at 55mpg even just to make the car look good i guess lol..


----------



## Yesj (Nov 12, 2014)

Mine comes up around 77mph and goes down around 50mph.
With manual override it doesnt come down anymore except when you exceed the limit of 77mph.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Shug750S said:


> I use the button to lift the spoiler when cleaning the car. But tricky to wash under it at 80mph.
> 
> Some have spoiler up in town, horses for courses etc...


It's also handy to lower the spoiler for better mpg ... there does seem to be a difference in instantaneous mpg reading at say, 70mph, with spoiler up/spoiler down. I'll usually lower the spoiler whenever a dual carriageway or motorway teminates into an A-road.

Although most likely it is there to stop an 'up' spoiler being de-facto evidence of speeding.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mine comes up automatically at 69 mpg, officer. Although the speedo might be reading 74


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

It was designed to reduce drag over a certain speed I believe [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

The mk3 spoiler recess has some rain guards on it, to save filling the boot, with water trapped under the spolier, when opening the hatch!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Mine comes up bang on 80 down at 50.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Nyxx said:


> Mine comes up bang on 80 down at 50.


Not been speeding have we Dave


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Ofc not :wink:


----------

